# COPY Project AND TOWER FROM NEW YORK CITY



## Emirates ME (Sep 6, 2004)

ARE THERE ANY Project LAIK THAS IN DUBAI ?


Las Vegas COPY NEW YORK TOWER


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

these are just the famous monuments, they're known in las vegas, u always see them in tv programs and movies.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

if we knew of something like this it already had its own thread


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

First one is New York, New York! Hotel and Casino
Second Picture is off Paris Resort and Casino
Third is off MGM Grand, then Luxor, and the last is a cheap a$$ hotel called the Stratsphere.

hehe if u have any questions regarding vages ask me?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

did you go up there for the rollercoaster and this strange catapult on the spire of stratospehre?
i didn't 

anyway, vegas is great, have to go there once more, maybe next year for my holiday in the us. will go to the northwest, but maybe vegas is too far away,... ok it is too far away from the northwest


----------



## Emirates ME (Sep 6, 2004)

i theing dubai copy tower in dubailand


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Can any image what would happen if gambling would be allowed in Dubai. Whoopee!


----------



## mafjar (Aug 2, 2004)

Where did this come from?


----------

